# getting friends for my fish



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've had this comet goldfish for 6 years now, he started out very small, like an inch and is now 6 inches. Started in a 10 gallon and sadly is still there, but will soon be in a 20 gallon or maybe even a 30 gallon. There were about 4 other fish when I first got him but they all mysteriously died, he was strong and survived I guess. Anyway, he has been alone for the past 5 years and with this tank upgrade I was hoping to get him a few tank mates. But I don't know what will work with him. Any ideas? How many fish can I fit in there?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you have had him in a 10 gallon for 5 years he is probably already stunted. 

As for buying a goldfish a tank... find the biggest tank you think you can get, and buy the next size up.

For tankmates, it will be difficult. If you get goldfish they will get bigger than the one you have and be able to get more food and possibly bully/eat him. A dojo loach or a dwarf pleco would work.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

so when you say stunted you think he is done growing?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It means that he will never grow to be full size because he was not able to. So yes he probably is done growing, but not naturally. It is actually painful to the fish to have their growth stunted.

I don't want you to feel bad about it though, many people do this unintentionally. It's always a good thing to learn the max size of a fish before purchasing. Learn from your mistakes and it will be ok. 

How big is the fish in question anyway?


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

well i didnt buy him, someone won him at a carnival and was going to kill him and i took him so they wouldnt kill him. from nose to tip of the tail he is about 5 1/2 inches long.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't get him company unless you got a very large tank. Even then, it can be chancy to introduce another. One may bully the other or the new fish may bring in a disease.


----------



## Zinedane (Dec 24, 2009)

A very large tank or a descent sized pond! comets grow well over 1 foot! and will be better in ponds but if you want to keep it in a tank it would need a very large 100+ gallons


----------

